# Energizer Weather Ready 3 in 1 LED Review



## UnknownVT (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a very interesting and practical flashlight from Energizer - that's supposed to be purpose built for preparedness/emergencies.

When I think about power outages (flashaholic dreams?  ) - the lights - that's *plural* - should have long runtimes with adequate light - be able to throw a beam on the scene - but also an area light and have a locator light.... that's fine for multiple lights - but quite a tall order for a single light.

Well I think this Energizer Weather Ready 3 in 1 LED light manages to do those things.

Packaging (I got the photo on the left off the web)









size -





head -





This light as its name suggests has 3 functions - 
regular flashlight
lantern/area light
night light/locator.

As a flashlight it does pretty well, using 2 "premium" Nichia LEDs with a simple reflector and two focussing lenses - it manages to throw quite a wide even spot of light - with some pretty patchy and strange side-spill (which was very reminicent of their 3 LED HeadLamp )

vs. sMJLED PR2 bulb in Ray-O-Vac plastic 2D







Despite the differences - they are about the same ballpark in brightness - the Ray-O-Vac 2D with sMJLED throws better because of the reflector design - the 3 in 1 has a much wider hotspot which is better for indoor usage - which is mostly what this light is about - remember in a real power outage any light is better than no light at all.

vs. Energizer LED HeadBeam - 2x Brighter 







seem quite a bit brighter than the LED HeadBeam (which also uses two white "2x brighter" Nichia LEDs with two focussing lenses) but we're talking about 2-3 years on so perhaps the Nichias used in this 3 in 1 are brighter than the circa late 2005 LED HeadBeam.

Lantern mode - this uses three white LEDs housed in a white frosted tube - there is some kind of convex cone reflector toward the top which helps bounce the light out.







left - lantern mode in darkened room - exposure adjusted for the light.
right - -2 stops flash fill showing the flashlight.

NightLight/Locator Mode - this uses a single amber LED in the same area as the three white lantern LEDs -








All-in-all this is very good purpose built multi-functional light for emergencies and power outages - it has claimed very long runtime of 100 hours on the flashlight (2 LED) mode.

I inquired at Energizer.com about the runtimes on the other modes and got this reply:

"_Runtime using the 3 LED's in Energizer Weather Ready 3 in 1 Flashlight (WRTWL41E) will be approximately 55 hours. The amber nightlight will run about 140 hours on a fresh set of batteries_."

The light is well constructed using pretty high impact grade plastics - how so I know it's high impact? - well embrassingly during my beamshots the light fell (while On) over 4.5 feet onto concrete floor - and I was sure it was going to damaged/cracked - but not a sign of the fall.......

It is weather sealed with an O-ring on body tube where th head screws on, the single button switch is also covered.

The only aspect that might be annoying - since the light only has a single button switch (advantage - simple to use) it switches on the light in flashlight mode - then the next click switches on the lantern mode and next nightlight mode. This sounds quite simple and logical - except when using in the flashlight mode - I kept expecting the switch to turn off the light and it still catches me by surpise that the body lights up in my hand.... DoH!- obviously lantern mode !

This light was available at WalMart normally for about $13.88 - 
but I found it at (I think) a closeout for $7 
- now that's a bargain!!

_EDIT to Add -_
found on web - Video review of this light 
- gives very good idea of the aspects of this light - check it out.

*Index *to Follow Up parts -

Stairway "beamshots" of lantern mode - Post #*38*

Stairway "beamshots" of lantern mode compared to ceiling bounce shots of Cree Q5 and Rebel 100 flashlights - Post #*41*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Vincent. Excellent, as always. I find multi-purpose lights like this interesting, and hard to resist. Might have to make a run to WalMart.

Geoff


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 4, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> I find multi-purpose lights like this interesting, and hard to resist.


 

Thanks for your kind words and feedback Geoff.

Same here, I really like the aspect of this 3 in 1 light - 
purpose built for power outages/emergencies;
(claimed) long runtimes at good practical brightness(es);
3 ways of using the light.

The video review I found on the web gives a much better idea of how the light works.

and at what looks like a closeout for $7 (at least at my local WalMart) -
it has to be a bargain.


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice review.......need to check walmart for them.....the last time i was there to check the coleman lights in which i just bought 2, the 3AAA and also the 2AA i did'nt see these on the shelves.....is it in there flashlight section or would i have to look elsewhere.


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 4, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> .....is it in there flashlight section or would i have to look elsewhere.


 
At three local WalMarts they were kept in the regular flashlight section - usually toward the lower left side, among the cheapo plastic 2D flashlights.

As most can figure I had been looking at thes for a long time, and when I saw a lot of flashlights red tagged at one of the WalMarts - I scanned the barcode of this 3 in 1 and saw it was at the low $7 - I just could not resist  .


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 4, 2008)

I might just have to check it out then......you cant beat the price at all.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the review. I may pick up some for around the house. IMHO we need more multi-AA lights. The added run-times and broad selection of AA cells over AAA can be worth the size penalty... IMHO.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a very useful all-purpose light, at a great price. A handy one to keep around for power outages, for lending to non-flashaholics, and very useful for camping too. Thanks for this!


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 4, 2008)

Energizer actually has a whole page of emergency preparedness lights which included a long time favorite -

compact fluorescent+LED combo light





whenever people on other forums mention power outage flaslight usage I suggest looking at these more purpose built lights with long runtimes and area lighting ability.

Of all those Energizer emergency preparedness lights - I thought this 3 in 1 LED seemed to be the most suitable....

so time to put my money where my mouth is....
it still took a clearance price  :huh:


----------



## alfreddajero (Aug 4, 2008)

yes you are right.....im going to get some to add to my collection.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 4, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> Energizer actually has a whole page of emergency preparedness lights which included a long time favorite -
> 
> compact fluorescent+LED combo light
> 
> ...


these CCFL lights are my favorite ones, big floody light for a small size although the single 5mm LED is not that good, I have 2 arcwhite with incans I want to convert to high power LEDs. The 3 in one almost looks like a challenger to the 4AA flip lanterns perhaps someone that had both of them could compare pros/cons.


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the great thing about being a Flashoholic. I'm almost as excited to run out and grab one of these at lunch tomorrow as I was in just buying a $200 Lumapwoer MVP. :twothumbs


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 5, 2008)

bitslammer said:


> This is the great thing about being a Flashoholic. I'm almost as excited to run out and grab one of these at lunch tomorrow as I was in just buying a $200 Lumapwoer MVP. :twothumbs


I am like that, some of my favorite lights are my bargain ones because they are almost guilt free in cost if I break them it is not a big deal so I can tear them apart and improve them. I destroyed one of those red CCFL lights trying to replace the LED and ended up putting the LED in a broken dorcy AAA light and the CCFL in a 4AA lantern making it the smallest flouro lantern I have seen. Since I only paid $7 for the doublebright (that is what they used to call it) now it is weather ready? I hope one day they make a version with a cree in it that would be really neat then


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 5, 2008)

This seems to be a great camping or sleepover light for children. They have a bright beam to play with, an area light to play beside, and a nightlight for sleeptime. I'd get one for $7.


----------



## senna94 (Aug 6, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> This seems to be a great camping or sleepover light for children. They have a bright beam to play with, an area light to play beside, and a nightlight for sleeptime. I'd get one for $7.



+1

Found some of these on clearance at Wal Mart for $7.00 and got 7 of them. They will make great holiday gifts if I don't keep them all!!!!!

Paull
:thumbsup:


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool review. Thanks for the heads up.

I'll have to stop by Walmart. I have several of the rechargeable weather ready LED lights, which I bought before I got my first Fenix light. They do come in handy as gifts, throw-around lights, and night lights.


----------



## bltkmt (Aug 6, 2008)

I need to stop coming here...more lights to buy...thanks!


----------



## tvman (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw one of these at Walmart this morning. The clerk whom I asked for the clearance flashights came over and said it was $2.50 or $3. I passed on it but I might go back in the morning. it's about a 10 mile drive one way.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 6, 2008)

I went looking for one at the local WalMart today. No luck. Maybe I'll check another tomorrow, if I can somehow justify using $5 in gas to do it.

Geoff


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 8, 2008)

Today I went to the mart and the only good light I saw was the energizer Flip light with 2xfluorescent tubes and 1 yellow led (uses 4xD) it was only $15 so I bought it (review soon). 

Really wanted to buy the 3in1...


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 8, 2008)

Went to walmart today looking for this light, and couldn't find it. There were a bunch of other lanterns and lights, but more expensive.

Will have to check my other local walmarts to see if these are available.


----------



## tvman (Aug 8, 2008)

I went to 1st WM about 1 mile away and I looked at the flashlights again. Not sure but they may have performed another markdown. They had about 8 3- in-1 for $5 (reg $13.88). I passed on them but I may go back in the morning (Sat) and look at them again. They had a bunch of other leds on sale. They had the hand crank lights and the shake light for $3. They had a bunch of 1w camo 2aa rayovacs but they scanned at $18.83. I'll keep an eye on those and anticipate a price drop.

I was able to get a black 3w brinkman led for $9 earlier in the week. I have not seen anymore of these at other WM's.

They had a new Energizer Weather Ready about $19 that was a huge lantern combo - krypton and led with similar features to 3 in 1. 

http://www.viewpoints.com/Energizer-Weather-Ready-500-Hour-LED-Area-Light-review-04b23


----------



## willrx (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought a couple of these also and love them. Thanks for the review.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 8, 2008)

they had about 7 of the 3 in 1s for $7 and another store had 4 1AA headlamps I got two for $9 each or half price. I passed on the 3 in 1s as I have enough led lanterns


----------



## Hofgrad01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I actually picked up two Energizer WeatherReady 3in1 LED lights for $7 each about two weeks ago at Walmart. They were the last two on the shelf. 

I am more than pleased. I have one on each floor for if/when the power goes out.

Great price on a very nice light. 

Mike


----------



## tvman (Aug 13, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> they had about 7 of the 3 in 1s for $7 and another store had 4 1AA headlamps I got two for $9 each or half price. I passed on the 3 in 1s as I have enough led lanterns



Hey Lynx. I found in AR one $9 energizer 1w energizer headlamp with 4 leds - 2 nichia red, 1 white, 1w in the center. I passed on the 3 in 1's for $5 with about 6-8 available. I might get one if it drops to $3 or $2.50. I am waiting on some $18.83 camo energizer 1w 2aa's to get marked down to half price. There are 12-20 with no price drop yet.


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 13, 2008)

tvman said:


> I passed on the 3 in 1's for $5 with about 6-8 available. I might get one if it drops to $3 or $2.50.


 
It's kind of funny/ironic - that the people who want one of these 3 in 1 can't find any at the closeout price.

Yet there are plenty of people who have found these at even lower markdowns who did not buy them :huh:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2008)

tvman said:


> Hey Lynx. I found in AR one $9 energizer 1w energizer headlamp with 4 leds - 2 nichia red, 1 white, 1w in the center. I passed on the 3 in 1's for $5 with about 6-8 available. I might get one if it drops to $3 or $2.50. I am waiting on some $18.83 camo energizer 1w 2aa's to get marked down to half price. There are 12-20 with no price drop yet.


I have only one store close here I haven't been to. I saw 3 in 1s at two stores enough I hope to pick up a few for the lower price to give out. If I like them I may get rid of a few of my folding lanterns I have extra here. 
I still haven't seen anyone with a beam shot... errr flood shot of one


----------



## tvman (Aug 13, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have only one store close here I haven't been to. I saw 3 in 1s at two stores enough I hope to pick up a few for the lower price to give out. If I like them I may get rid of a few of my folding lanterns I have extra here.
> I still haven't seen anyone with a beam shot... errr flood shot of one



I saw 2 of the Trail...(hunter?) folding pocket (4 aaa?) lanterns for $5 but I passed and they were gone this am. I saw two Trail.. (aa) 1w/floodlight/lantern for $5. The clearance peg had $17.xx as the regular price.

Last week one store 10m away had empty pegs of 3w 2aa led mag for $10 in only silver and red. My locals still have the 2aa led mags on the new display sections.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw the last store here with 3 in 1s..... that makes 3 stores with them at $7 lol. this last store didn't have anything else other than a brinkmann mag 2AA 1watt clone for $7 I passed on. I figure 3 stores with about 10-12 of the 3 in 1s I should be able to get a few for further reduction.... I did see a 4AAA 1 watt lantern/light energizer for $9 but I am not a fan of multiple AAA lights using more then 2 cells.


----------



## tvman (Aug 15, 2008)

I went by my WM down the road yesterday am and they had moved the clearance flashlights to a front section with the clearance toys. This am only 2 3in1's were left at $5. I passed again as really would rather pay more and get the 1w 2aa energizer camo's which are $18.83 now. The 2 1w (4aaa) floodlight/nightlight were both gone at $5.


----------



## RonM (Aug 15, 2008)

Picked up the 3 in 1 on clearance at Walmart today. $3.50. Hadn't read this thread, but for the price I thought it might make a good project light. Heck with that! This little thing does just what it's supposed to and does it very well! Why risk ruining it. Wish I had grabbed another. 

Energizer really paid attention to details for such an inexpensive light...the bungee lanyard that attaches down the side or over the top; nicely frosted globe, the amber night light. Best low end purchase I've made in a long time.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope to get a few 3 in 1s for $3.50 to mess with myself but $7 is too high for me I already have 4 energizer 4AA 2led lanterns.


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 31, 2008)

Late last night/early this morning we had a power outage - just happened all of a sudden - there didn't seem to be any good reason for it - but it just happened.

I used the flashlight in my pocket to locate the 3 in 1, and used it in lantern mode.

Once I figured the power was not coming back anytime soon - I used the lantern to check things and get ready to go to bed.

The lantern (I guess, probably any) is definitely more preferable to a regular flashlight (in any position, including candle mode).

Even though this lantern did not exactly light up the room it was good enough to light up the local area to I could wash up, brush teeth etc without too much inconvenience - I merely had the lantern standing on a mug on the wash basin surface - it did pretty well there - but occassionally it would have been better a bit higher.

I was also able to read a book in bed comfortably using the lantern standing on my bedside drawers (about 10" higher than the bed).

Overall I was glad I had this 3 in 1 LED flashlight, to use in lantern mode - this probably will be my "go to" light for any power outage.


----------



## tslrc (Aug 31, 2008)

I have this 3 in 1 lantern, and really like it. I have an older dog, and use the nightlight mode to keep an eye on her at night, it's just the right brightness and the amber LED nightlight does not bother me and I think better for a nightlight. I just recently ran the batteries down pretty low and had to recharge for the first time.

I do have a question, it seems 1 of the 4 Hybrids took quite a bit less of a charge than the other 3. Three of them were around 1600, while one was about 1275. Does this 4 battery light drain one battery / position in the holder more than others, or should I more closely check my batteries. The 4 batteries have been evenly matched since they were new about 5 months ago.

I also bought around the same time the 3 in 1, 3 D lantern(which lasts forever), and the Coast 4 AA (which I really like the dimming ability). I was set on buying 1 lantern, and came home with 3 in a 2 day period.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 1, 2008)

Perhaps one battery either wasn't charged as much or has a different internal resistance so it discharges at a different rate than the others. I had some hybrids in a light that somehow discharged them and damaged the batteries so they don't charge up anywhere near 1900mah... one was 1200 and the other 1600 when run on my BC900 analyzer.


----------



## Wyeast (Sep 6, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> The 3 in one almost looks like a challenger to the 4AA flip lanterns perhaps someone that had both of them could compare pros/cons.


You mean one of these?







The flip-light is more compact - idea for traveling / flying if you want to have an area "room light" with you. However, the 3-in-1 is more versatile with the flashlight beam and nightlight functions. 

The lantern mode on the 3-in-1 seems brighter than this particular flip-lantern, but I think that's because it's an older model. I have a newer one, but I haven't had a chance to compare them yet.


----------



## UnknownVT (Sep 9, 2008)

Standardized Stairway "beamshot" of lantern mode -








standing on floor on landing, and hung on door knob at center of photo.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 9, 2008)

Wyeast said:


> You mean one of these?
> 
> The flip-light is more compact - idea for traveling / flying if you want to have an area "room light" with you. However, the 3-in-1 is more versatile with the flashlight beam and nightlight functions.
> 
> The lantern mode on the 3-in-1 seems brighter than this particular flip-lantern, but I think that's because it's an older model. I have a newer one, but I haven't had a chance to compare them yet.



I figure the newer LEDs in the 3 in one would make it brighter but you could upgrade the flip led lantern to the same LEDs or better I was curious as to settings and runtimes and power to the LEDs. Basically thinking of replacing most of my fllip lanterns with them if I can catch them at the next markdown.


----------



## highseas (Sep 11, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> Standardized Stairway "beamshot" of lantern mode -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for these photos (and for the original poster). They give me a good sense of the brightness. I think the lantern looks nice and I sure like the long runtime. I'll be looking for them (hopefully at a bargain).


----------



## UnknownVT (Sep 12, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> Standardized Stairway "beamshot" of lantern mode -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to ceiling bounce of some very bright CR123 LED flashlights -








It's pretty obvious the 3 in 1 lantern mode is no where near as bright as the Cree Q5 or Rebel 100 CR123 flashlights - 
so what was I talking about the 3 in 1 lantern being better than a ceiling bounced flashlight?
the lantern distribution of light is better - to illustrate this without the large difference in brightness - I deliberately took the exact same stair "beamshots" and simply increased the brightness and contrast in my photo editor so that they looked about the same ballpark brightness level as the ceiling bounced Q5 and Rebel flashlights -







now hopefully one can see the coverage/distribution of light is better than ceiling bounce?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 12, 2008)

I keep checking the walmarts here when I am near them and they haven't budged off the $7 price and have about 10-12 left at each store too. Either I will get a few at $4 or give up on them.


----------



## tslrc (Sep 12, 2008)

I was lucky enough to snag a couple of these lanterns for $5.25 each, the last 2 at a store near where I work. I figure the 4 Energizer Alkies are worth a couple bucks alone, so $3 for the light makes for some low priced gifts.


----------

